# Postfix

## dky

Ciao ragazzi,

ho un piccolo problema con postfix. Dovrei configurarlo come mailserver locale e quindi ho pensato prima di testare la funzionalità di postfix attraverso telnet per l'invio/ricezione di mail e poi successivamente implementare imap, ssl, e cosi via.

Praticamente, le email le invia solo che non so che fine fanno visto che nella cartella Maildir non ci sono.

Vi posto la mia configurazione di postfix:

```

#myorigin = /etc/mailname

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP

biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.

append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings

#delay_warning_time = 4h

readme_directory = no

# TLS parameters

smtpd_tls_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem

smtpd_tls_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key

smtpd_use_tls=yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache

smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

#smtpd_client_restrictions = reject_maps_rbl, reject_unknow_client, permit

#smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_unknow_sender_domain, reject_non_fqdn_sender, permit

#smtpd_recipient_restrictions = reject_unauth_destination, reject_non_fqdn_recipient, 

#smtpd_helo_restrictions = reject_invalid_hostname, reject_non_fqdn_hostname, reject_unknown_hostname, permit

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for

# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = mail.test.it

mydomain = test.it

alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

myorigin = /etc/mailname

mydestination = $mydomain, localhost

relayhost = 

mynetworks = 192.168.1.0/24 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128

home_mailbox = .Maildir/

mailbox_size_limit = 0

recipient_delimiter = +

inet_interfaces = all

```

Questo è una parte di mail.info:

```

mail postfix/local[16258]: 51C903E15E: to=<test@test.it>, orig_to=<test@test.it>, relay=local, delay=9.6, delays=9.5/0.01/0/0.03, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to maildir)

mail postfix/qmgr[16247]: 51C903E15E: removed

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: < localhost[127.0.0.1]: quit

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 221 2.0.0 Bye

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: match_hostname: localhost ~? 192.168.1.0/24

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: match_hostaddr: 127.0.0.1 ~? 192.168.1.0/24

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: master_notify: status 1

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: connection closed

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: auto_clnt_close: disconnect private/tlsmgr stream

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: rewrite stream disconnect

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: proxymap stream disconnect

mail postfix/smtpd[16253]: idle timeout -- exiting

```

----------

## unix67

Hai visto in .Maildir (dir nascosta)

vedendo il messaggio di log pare che la consegna il locale avvenga.

Ciao a tutti.

----------

